# Harbor Freight 30" Shear, Press Brake, and Slip Roll



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Does anyone have one of these? I was thinking of getting one of these to cut the high density plastic for my hoods along with making metal covers.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=5907


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

No, but....if ya get one can I borrow it?:lookout:
Serriously though, I've always wanted one. If you get it I'll be jealous.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The utility I work for used to do HVAC work & I was a project leader in that team. I was able to buy some of our old equipment at a closed auction (this is tough to do because I'm cheap!). Lockformer, shear, 5' brake, and some other items. The set up sure comes in handy to make hive & nuc covers, smoker boxes, misc. containers, etc. Sheet metal by the 3' x 8' sheet isn't too costly and you can make a lot of goodies out of one sheet. The ones I have are not from Harbor Freight, but Peck & Stowe and otehr top manufacturers. If you're not using them daily to make a living, the Harbor Freight imported models should probably perform fine for many years.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Like Swobee says. If your not using them daily to make a living you should be fine. I sale this type of stuff for a living. I have sold a couple of the Jet brand. On these you really need to stick to the capacities of the machine too.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Would like to have a shear for cutting hardware cloth, but I can cut a lot of wire with hand shears for 400 bucks. inch:


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought one for a company I worked for years ago(from Harbor or Northern). I do Aircraft sheetmetal work and wanted it to do small jobs. It wasn't a very precise tool(which I needed in the .001") but I think it would work fine for covers etc. I dont remember about the finger widths used to bend the metal but you could make a guide w/ some scrap metal if needed. As stated by someone else. The limits are pretty much the most you need to try any bigger wont do well.The shear has a handle you turn to cut items and if you dont get it pressed down tight it will creep on ya and if its too thick the handle will bend. Magnet man I think it would cut your plastic ok, if not you could double or triple up on it. I used the roller too and it worked ok doing little increments at a time.
also keep an eye out for aviation auctions. Alot of companies are going out of biz.
I think it would bee fine for your stuff M man


----------

